# Goat acting strange



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

I have a boer goat that is bred. This is her first time kidding. Earlier in the week I noticed that she was laying down more but her appetite was still good. I noticed that she acted like she was pushing and urine was coming out. The urine seemed thicker and her backend was wet. She also acts like it hurts her to stand up. She is huge! I called the vet and he gave me Excede because he thought she might have a bladder infection. I gave her the shot on Monday and then repeated it again on Friday. I went ahead and checked her keytones which were negative but still started giving her calicum and B complex. She doesn't get up unless I make her. She is eating and drinking. She acts like she is pushing but no discharge so I know she isn't in labor. I have continued to give calicum and b complex all week. The earliest she could be due is January 23. I don't know what else to do for her. I hate to induce because I don't know for sure when she is due  Any one ever had a doe act like this? I have had does with toxemia and ketosis, but this seems different. Here is a picture from a few days ago


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

aimiecrowder said:


> I have a boer goat that is bred. This is her first time kidding. Earlier in the week I noticed that she was laying down more but her appetite was still good. I noticed that she acted like she was pushing and urine was coming out. The urine seemed thicker and her backend was wet. She also acts like it hurts her to stand up. She is huge! I called the vet and he gave me Excede because he thought she might have a bladder infection. I gave her the shot on Monday and then repeated it again on Friday. I went ahead and checked her keytones which were negative but still started giving her calicum and B complex. She doesn't get up unless I make her. She is eating and drinking. She acts like she is pushing but no discharge so I know she isn't in labor. I have continued to give calicum and b complex all week. The earliest she could be due is January 23. I don't know what else to do for her. I hate to induce because I don't know for sure when she is due  Any one ever had a doe act like this? I have had does with toxemia and ketosis, but this seems different. Here is a picture from a few days ago
> View attachment 194747


I wonder if you could use the human amniotic test strips to see if maybe her water has broken. Have you tried at all to check and see if she is dialating? I k ow you said she is not in labor but maybe somethin strange is happening back there. Did you vet not come out to check her when they gave you antibiotics? If not i would have them come out a d physically check on her a d do an ultrasound to see if kids are still alive in there. She had been doing this for several days now. Plus her due date is not that far off and maybe she has a bunch of kids in there making things happen a bit early. I would def have my kidding kit ready. And be watching her like a hawk. You als really need to make her move around. Not moving is going to make things worse for birth. Have the kids dropped at all? How is her udder looking?


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

She has an udder, but it isn't real tight yet. It doesn't seem like the babies have dropped. The vet didn't come out to check her. We don't really have a vet in the area that does farm calls I have been making her move around every few hours. I haven't tried to check her for dialiation. I always hate risking infection by going in. I have someone coming to help me hold her in the morning so I can check her.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Definitely keep getting her up! Good work

I'm not too sure about using the calcium long term though.

Was she a heavier doe at breeding ?


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

SalteyLove said:


> Definitely keep getting her up! Good work
> 
> I'm not too sure about using the calcium long term though.
> 
> Was she a heavier doe at breeding ?


Yes she was heavier before bred. She is the queen of the herd. Everyone moves when she gets to the feed


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Even though she is still eating and not typical Toxemia and ketones are negative, I would probably do a little daily dose of sugars just in case she is on the verge. A 30mL syringe of Karo and Molasses might do the trick and won't hurt if she's not. 

I was hoping someone else might chime in on the daily calcium drench! Which type are you using? Does she have alfalfa in her diet up to this point?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I always use Daily calcium gummies but keep CMPK on hand and use 15ml for my nigies. I believe it’s double that for the bigger breeds.
I don’t like CMPK because it burns the throat with the PG in it.
Canned cream corn and pumpkin purée is good too.
My magic recipe is
2 parts Karo syrup
1 part molasses 
1 part corn oil

5 squirts Of dyne- for dense calories Is good too.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

A juice of carrot and celery is a safe way to get calcium in her long term. And its yummy. Just juice 2 each and drench her that a few times a day. Her due date is close..and she is huge. So good chance she is slowing down because of that but we don't want to assume and do nothing. Hypocalcemia also known as milk fever often causes back legs to be cool to the touch..possibly her udder to be cool. May see legs trembling.
Keep her walking...several times a day.


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

Update: I found a vet to come out and check her. Her cervix is closed and the babies are alive. He thinks she still has a bladder infection or he said the babies could just be putting pressure on the bladder. He switched antibiotics and he gave her some medicine for the swelling and probiotics. He said we could induce but there is always the risk of losing the babies. She is eating and drinking so I opted to wait on the inducing. I will just keep a close eye on her and hopefully she will feel better in a couple days. Thanks for all the help


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad the vet seen her.

Prayers for her.


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

I am still really worried about this goat. Yesterday she seemed to act a little better and not pushing as much. Today has been rough. She is still eating and drinking, but pushing more. I called the vet again today and he doesn't seemed concerned. He said until she prolapses there isn't anything else that can be done The first picture is when she is just laying down and not pushing. The 2nd picture is when she pushes. I have never had anything like this in my herd and I don't know how to help her
View attachment 195023
View attachment 195025


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

1st picture


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

She needs the Vet to deliver her NOW. The presentation going into the birth canal looks extremely worrisome to me.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is she pushed out like that only when laying down?


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> Is she pushed out like that only when laying down?


Yes


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Possible a weak perineal. That area normally strong enough to keep everything up tight, but when weak it can pooch out. She maybe pushing due to the pressure. Calcium can help in some cases of prolapse...and although she not prolapsing now,,which is good..adding calcium wouldnt hurt. 2 ways you can do this...Grab CMPK and drench 30 cc 2 times a day Or my preferred is to feed 30 cc of carrot and celery juice. Usually 2 carrot and 2 celery 3-4 times a day can boost calcium and support things.


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

happybleats said:


> Possible a weak perineal. That area normally strong enough to keep everything up tight, but when weak it can pooch out. She maybe pushing due to the pressure. Calcium can help in some cases of prolapse...and although she not prolapsing now,,which is good..adding calcium would hurt. 2 ways you can do this...Grab CMPK and drench 30 cc 2 times a day Or my preferred is to feed 30 cc of carrot and celery juice. Usually 2 carrot and 2 celery 3-4 times a day can boost calcium and support things.


Ok thank you! I will definitely get her started on that. Can they normally deliver with it like that?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes. Usually they can deliver without issue. Always good to alert your vet to her situation ( which I think you did?).


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

happybleats said:


> Yes. Usually they can deliver without issue. Always good to alert your vet to her situation ( which I think you did?).


The vet has been helping me treat her so hopefully he will be available if needed. She is having trouble with one of her back legs too. I am wondering if there is too much pressure on a nerve or something. I plan to induce her tomorrow afternoon. I will be able to be here all weekend so hopefully everything goes well


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes..its possible babies are pinching a nerve... sending happy wishes for successful dilvery!!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Cmpk tastes awful. The carrots sound way better! I give my does calcium Gummies. Most love them. They are in vitamin aisle at Walmart.


----------



## Carl47 (Jan 29, 2018)

Quick question what is cmpk?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Carl47 said:


> Quick question what is cmpk?


Often used for Calcium booster

*CMPK* D3 Drench is an oral Calcium, Magnesium, Phosphorus, Potassium and Vitamin D3 Supplement for use before and after freshening in Dairy and Beef Cattle, to help maintain normal levels of these nutrients, *CMPK* D3 Drench is also suggested for sheep and *goats*.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

aimiecrowder said:


> I plan to induce her tomorrow afternoon. I will be able to be here all weekend so hopefully everything goes well


How is your doe doing this evening? Assuming she was induced several hours ago is her labor active yet?


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

NigerianNewbie said:


> How is your doe doing this evening? Assuming she was induced several hours ago is her labor active yet?


I gave her the meds at 12:30 today. She is miserable. Still some pushing from the pressure back there at times. Starting to see some discharge and she us not happy. I am just praying that as she dialates some of the pressure goes down so she can push those babies out


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

I hope all goes well @aimiecrowder . (pray) (console) Will check in again before bedtime and first thing in the morning. You and the doe will continue to be in my thoughts.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I hope your doe is ok?


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

So do I. Checked your thread a little earlier, figured you may have had a long night with her and would get back to us later this morning.


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

I checked on her throughout the night. At 6:30 this morning she was passing the water sack. She was pushing and nothing was happening. I was unable to feel the babies so I had my neighbor come over. He couldn't feel them either. I knew we needed to get them out. The vet came about 9:30. She had triplets. The first two were stuck and didn't make it. The last one is weak but still fighting. He is in the house on a heating pad. The doe is unable to stand so I milked some colostrum and syringe feed the baby. Mom is eating but still unable to get up. Started her on antibiotics and some pain meds. Hopefully she will be able to care for him soon.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

awe so sorry you lost two. this little one is beautiful. Prayers he and mom recovers. Try helping her up, support with a large towel/sling if needed. fingers crossed


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Am sorry there were 2 stillborn. Hopefully the gorgeous brown buckling and the doe continue to gain their strength. Let her see, sniff, lick, her surviving baby; offer him to her rear end first. You may have already done this, so my bad if you've been there done that.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Ooooh he is adorable. Sorry you lost 2. Good luck


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

@aimiecrowder How is everything going with you, the doe and the newborn buckling?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable, praying all will be OK.


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

NigerianNewbie said:


> @aimiecrowder How is everything going with you, the doe and the newborn buckling?


The buckling seems to be doing well. He is eating well. The doe is still struggling. Still can't stand, crying a lot, and still hasn't passed afterbirth.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

How her temp? Is she staying upright? Are you working her legs for her, adding resistance? Goats loose muscle strength super fast. Laying around doesn't help rumen function...she need to get up, even with help. Use a large towel like a sling and see if she will get up with support. The longer she's down, the less likely she will get back up. 
Would do b complex daily to support her system. Probiotics to keep proper flora. 
Might try a uterine flush. 50/50 warm vinegar and water...use a larger syring or squeeze type bottle to flush her out. 

Prayers she rallies


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Oh Aimee, I really hope she turns the corner soon for you.....


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

aimiecrowder said:


> The buckling seems to be doing well. He is eating well. The doe is still struggling. Still can't stand, crying a lot, and still hasn't passed afterbirth.


So sorry Aimie. @happybleats gave some very good advice in the post a few before this one. The doe needs more after care yet.

Very possibly some more oxytocin to help pass the after birth, more than likely a round of antibiotics, a uterine flush as described by "happybleats" is needed as well, would do that as soon as possible. Wouldn't hurt to check her inner eyelids also.

Try to help support her so she can stand up. Maybe prop some bales of hay beside her once you get her in an upright laying down position. Laying flat makes it more difficult to breath properly, causes the rumen to want to shut down and makes it more difficult for recovering.

Aimee, the doe is suffering. (pray)


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

Thank you for all the advice. She is on antibiotics and B Complex. I tried a sling tonight and was unable to get her up It is her right rear leg. I will get some more oxy and flush her out in the morning. I should have someone that can help me hold her up in the morning. I am also drenching her with electrolytes and giving probias.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Good luck with her. (console) I know how difficult all of these complications can be. Hang in there, okay. Whatever the case may be, we are here if you need us for advice, to hear the success stories, for a boost of strength, for words of encouragement, to vent out frustration, a shoulder to cry on ...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Praying for her.


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

Update: I have been making her get uo several times throughout the day and propping her up with hay bales. She is still unable to stand on her own. It seems to be her right rear leg. She is eating and drinking. It will be a week on Saturday. I have been giving Dex, but it doesn't seem to be helping. I am at a loss, should I give her more time?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good work, massage her bad leg.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

How long has she been on Dex? 

Doing Physical therapy on her legs may help. Work range of motion..push legs upward then around kind of circular motion. Add resistance by pushing up on her hooves. Goats loose muscle very quickly so our goal is to maintain muscle so when she can get up..she has the strength. Keep getting her up with support as often as you can..try for 3 to 4 times a day. I would continue care for as long as she fights.


----------

